# Printing on Poly Mailers?



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

I am interested in printing on the poly mailers I use to ship my orders. They are made of *polyolefin*.

You can see the bags here.

I've been looking at the specs on various Nazdar inks made for polycarbonate, polyethlyene, and many other polys, but am not sure if any of these will work. I was also considering vinyl inks. 

Anyone have a suggestion? Thanks in advance!


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

> Anyone have a suggestion?


I'd call Nazdar. They most certainly would hold some knowledge as to which series of ink would be the best... they will even point you to a distributor closest you, i'd bet.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I dont have any suggestions on actually printing on them. Have you thought about putting a vinyl sticker on the mailers?


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

I just tried some Nazdar 9700 series Multi-Purpose Screen Ink. Took probably close to an hour to air dry, but seems to be what I'm looking for. 

The ink stretches with the bag, doesn't crack, and is very hard to scratch off. Definitely worth a shot to add some flavor to your packaging! 

Will post pics when I can.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

nice. next thing will be building a drying rack for those long production runs, eh?


----------



## navigate (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, im looking to try the exact same thing. I called Nazdar to check what they recommended as i had some of their 9700 series as well as their Vinyl Plus series ink leftover from another job at work. The tech at Nazdar actually recommended the 9600 series ink with a catalyst. Although after hearing of your success i think i will at least perform some of my own tests.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Interesting...sounds like a great idea. Let me see pics when done. I will have to research where to get this nazdar ink!


----------

